# mid engine VRT A2 gti



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

Well alot has changed over the last year so I figured it was time to make a new post and let the old one die. The car was a 1992 montana green gti with plans of doing a mid engine r32 swap.
I ended up selling the r32 and deciding to go the VRT route for more power. Anyone wanting to know more information that was in the old thread can check it out here but I will no longer be posting in it. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4017660 
Right now my plans ar to focus on finishing the turbo kit and getting the car ready for this summer. Here is a compilation of everything from the old thread. ENJOY
PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T QUOTE THESE PICS
PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T QUOTE THESE PICS









[img

[URL="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v687/MiscellaneousMotorsports/aba%2016v%20turbo/Bodywork/rear%20engine%20gti/?action=view¤t=92vr6jetta002.jpg"]<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

Got the dash fitted back in with the cage and worked on some more of the switches
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

also just got the rest of my guages in so I can put those in the dash and start wiring them up this week. And the fuel cell, radiator and msd coils came in. I finally have some parts to work with to get something done.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

and just picked up this nice new mig welder and ordered a new syncrowave 200 tig so I can get working on my intake manifold. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
picked up my 02j shifter box and tower.

finished my bracket for my msd coils.
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
welded up the front tubes for the frame.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
welded brackets onto the radiator and locating pins on the bottom.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
and the radiator all mounted up 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
fuel cell just sitting there. I just picked up all the metal to mount it. I am finally making good progress on the car. I will keep everyone posted.

<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
and my injectors came in the mail. 830cc's
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*

pulled the dash back apart so I could weld the gauge panels together. Now it's all one piece instead of 3. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
<br /><br />
</center>
Finally got around to finishing the pressure plate upgrade. It is a spec pressure plate that had bent straps. I made new stronger straps and added an extra one. Then installed grade 8 hardware. I'm sure there will be some problems with it. It's gonna be a trial and error thing till I find out what works.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
Since I was working on the driveline parts I tore down the tranny. Checked out all the gears to make sure they were ok and to replace all the seals and gaskets. Then welded up the diff. And before people start flaming me. I don't care if it breaks it was free and I want to see how it works before spending the money on a diff. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
put the head in place to mock up the new intake manifold and mount the alt. in it's new location. A bit tricky to fit the alt. under the intake but everything fits ok. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
Picked up my new walbro pump and a filter and fittings. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
and started gathering pieces for the brake system. I <3 wilwood 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
finally got the tranny and clutch back on the engine.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
and got everything in the car. I just need to get the head back together and back on.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
head on and intake all back on. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
got one read door panel finished up besides some grinding at the ends. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
ok it's been a while since I have updated anything. I started a new job at hersheys and have been collecting parts for the turbo kit. I am just waiting on some packages to come and I can get started fabbing everything up. 
New turbo is a bullseye s372 with race cover. T4 divided housing and a 1.10ar. very nice heavy duty turbo. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
Also picked up another walbro, So I will be running 2 walbros in parallel. And a fuel lab FPR. I just need the lines and a couple fittings and the fuel system is done.









I picked up v-band clamps for everything. A couple of 3" clamps for the watercooler, turbo and throttlebody. A 4" and a 3 1/2" for the down pipe/ exhaust. and some 2" for the turbo manifold. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
Also an AWIC I have to change the size of the inlet and outlet back down to 3" and move the inlet to the side but I think it is a very nice piece for the price.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
so the elbows and pipe showed up today for the manifold. Just need the exhaust flange and I'm ready to go.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
also 2 nice and pretty precision wastegates ready to go.








Actually got out to the garage this morning and got some work done. Not much but it's better than nothing. welded the v-bands on the turbo and throttlebody.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*

PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T QUOTE THESE PICS. Thank you and enjoy. I will be posting with updates as soon as I get some.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*

Very nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Everything is going to be very aestheticly pleasing too for a racey build.. I can tell that you are putting a bit of thought into placement of everything, etc.. Good job


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

damn cant wait to see this thing up and running


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (yungsta802)*

Your work is very nice. That dash is amazing.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh god. Awesome! I'm assuming using this as a drag car? Any goals or aspirations for it in the end?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

holy sh!t!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

MINDBLOWING!!!!!
man this is as sick as a real nun in a dvda prOn movie .....
keep up the updates !!!
real nice pro wiring and connections , im wonderign tho , how you been able to work with 180 000 same color red wires ?







i'd def blow my head up trying to diagnose anything...
how are you workin out the shifter cables ? had super long custom cables done to be able to make a front loop and go to the rear ?? 
and what is the part in the 5th big picture on the plastic bin ?
super nice build man !!

_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 12:35 AM 2-17-2010_


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 12:36 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

i love allthe attention to details, the wiring etc etc. great project! keep the updates comming!


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (pimS)*

^x2. Amazing attention to detail. Can't wait to see it come alive!


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (Agent_1)*

Man what a neat build!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*

I just pooped my pants


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Oh god. Awesome! I'm assuming using this as a drag car? Any goals or aspirations for it in the end?

Yes the car will be primarily for drag racing with the slight chance of being street legal. and my goals would idealy be to hit low 10's or high 9's I know that it will take alot of trial and error and broken parts but I think the car has it in it.


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_MINDBLOWING!!!!!
man this is as sick as a real nun in a dvda prOn movie .....
keep up the updates !!!
real nice pro wiring and connections , im wonderign tho , how you been able to work with 180 000 same color red wires ?







i'd def blow my head up trying to diagnose anything...
how are you workin out the shifter cables ? had super long custom cables done to be able to make a front loop and go to the rear ?? 
and what is the part in the 5th big picture on the plastic bin ?
super nice build man !!

_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 12:35 AM 2-17-2010_
_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 12:36 AM 2-17-2010_

Yeah the wiring can sometimes get confusing but I am used to it for the most part. Every thing we do at work was in the same color wiring. Just take your time and ohm everything out. plus I shrink wrapped everything in pairs so I can yank all the wiring off of the switches and never have to worry about what goes where. 
The cables I will be ordering for my shifter are actually common cables for an automatic or parachute. you can get them in any length you want with threaded ends.
And the part in the 5th big picture is a crank scraper to get excess oil off of the crank while spinning.
Also just got all my heims ends for my traction bars and wheelie bars today. I will get more pics up tomorrow when some more packages arrive. 



_Modified by misc.motorsports at 9:36 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Cannot wait to see the pedals all set-up :thumbsup:


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (mcdub)*

yeah I have had a standing appointment to get the cage looked at by an nhra chassis guy at the track before I install the pedals. Just incase I have to change some bars around.

This darn snow has my trailer burried and I need to mount the new toolbox, winch and battery before I can use the trailer.


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 9:41 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

I see you have made some more progress, and have gathered some more parts!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Nice project!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (BLSport)*

Hey Ross, you still in school? hows it going your way? 
Yeah I have been laying low for the winter collecting as many parts as I can, saving money for our new garage and spending time with the wife. She just left for her first deployment 2 weeks ago. 
Other than that nothing much new, I am going to stay focused on the car while she's gone to keep my mind off of her not being here. I am hoping to be at the dyno by end of april. fingers crossed


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (BLSport)*


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (schimt)*

....awesome....


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Boost112)*

some more stuff from today.
heims ends came for my traction bars and wheelie bars.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
And started working on changing around the intercooler today. I welded on the v-band for the throttlebody and closed off the one side tube. I will have to make a hole on the side of the end tank for the new inlet from the turbo.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

LOVE this build, keep up the good work, you do some good fabrication. MOAR!


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*

why 2 wastegates? never seen that before?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_Hey Ross, you still in school? hows it going your way?

Yep, still busy with my Human Phys undergrad. I don't have any time for my own projects, so I tend to live vicariously through other projects like yours, so keep it up!

_Quote, originally posted by *skidmarkus* »_why 2 wastegates? never seen that before?

Twin scroll turbo manifold... Three volutes go into one side of the divided turbo, and three volutes go into the other. Since they are completely separated until they go into the exhaust side of the turbo, there needs to be two wastegates to control the gasses - one for each side.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

like this


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

oh , never heard of crank scraper before ! it scrapes off excess oil on the counterweigths ? bolted solid on the mains or something? 
yeah i did noticed the shrinks and was also amazed by the cleanliness of the job.
i wish you luck with the NHRA guy , i'd hate to redesign it a second time


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_oh , never heard of crank scraper before ! it scrapes off excess oil on the counterweigths ? bolted solid on the mains or something? 
yeah i did noticed the shrinks and was also amazed by the cleanliness of the job.
i wish you luck with the NHRA guy , i'd hate to redesign it a second time


Yup the crank scrapers bolts on with the main bolts and scrapes the excess oil off of the counter weights. bildon motorsports sells them for a good price. 

yeah I tried to make the wiring as easy to work on as possible. Plus when I did it the car was at a stand still so I probably spent alot more time on the wiring then I normally would have. 
and as far as the nhra guy it a win win situation. If he says the car is good to 135mph the way it is I will be happy for now. But if he says I have to redo it, it gives me a reason to build the cage right and get it cert'ed to 8.50"s. so win win really just how much work goes into it is the only difference.


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 8:28 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Nice build. I know it's a designed for function, but do you plan to paint / powdercoat the aluminum plate for your dash? I think it would look a lot nicer without the alignment lines for the switches and fuses running through the body.
Mike


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

yeah I like the aluminum look but I think driving it arround on sunny days might have a glare off of it. I will probably end up painting it or at a very minimun wiping all the lines off with acetone or something. Main goal is to get it running and know I will not have to change or re weld much then strip the car and do paint and body work.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

this is gonna be amazing! quality looks top notch, def. watching this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









oh snap i just noticed your semi-local too!


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

man this is a sick ass project...
subscribed


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (VWDugan)*

got a little work done today. I really don"t have much time to work on it so I pick at it for an hour or two in the mornings. 
Diesel geek short shift kit came yesterday. VERY nice pieces and helps out with me having to make cables alot.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

finished up the welding on the intercooler and got it mouted up. I still have to do the inlet pipe but I am waiting on my bov to see where to put everything.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
I also made a bracket to hold the turbo flange where I want it for when I make the manifold. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
And put some wood under the flange to see how the turbo fits in there.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (VWDugan)*

Liking what I see..


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

watching!
im king of the page


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (GTIMaxx)*

finally I don't have to wait for all those pics to load. haha


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_finally I don't have to wait for all those pics to load. haha

...not yet... wait until you get to the end of this page....


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

isnt the turbo a bit far from the engine ? gonna be a long ass manifold !! , be sure to make huuuge bracket to hold this up !! sure gonna looks killerrrr , i already see it in my head , fully ceramic/chrome tubular header humm gonna look sick tru the backglass !!!!
very minimal piping i like it !!!!
keep goin !!!


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (GinsterMan98)*









Is this just the picture talking, or is this porting really really really bad??


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (root beer)*

probably just the picture. It is really hard to get a good photo of ports with a cell phone camera. I took like 20 pics and they all came out crappy. I need a better camera one day. And besides it's not whether or not it's pretty that matters, it's whether it makes any power. My flow bench will be done soon so I can test and modify it if needed.

and yes the turbo does sit back pretty far. I am not really happy with where it sits but I am trying to balance out where the weight is -vs- easiest routing for the piping and downpipe.



_Modified by misc.motorsports at 8:21 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

watchin, awesome build!!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
and yes the turbo does sit back pretty far. I am not really happy with where it sits but I am trying to balance out where the weight is -vs- easiest routing for the piping and downpipe.
_Modified by misc.motorsports at 8:21 PM 2-18-2010_

good point here for the weigth but also consider you are sitting in the car so it adds a good amount of weigth , 150-250lbs . i agree that you want equal weigth on the rear wheel for the best traction. sure it doesnt means 150-250lbs on the left rear wheel since the weight is shared with the front wheels also. go to Costco and buy a 6 pack of those scales you usually step on to see how much you weight , put two under each rear wheels and one under each one of the front wheels. it should work out pretty amazing to calculate the weigth
considering those cheap scales do take till about 300lbs each , do the maths when using two on each rear wheel since you have more weight at the back with the engine. i'd sit the wheel on a steel H beam sitting on the two scales . just an idea . sit in the car and have someone tell you the weights values .


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (PeOpLeG60T)*

wow thats actually an awsome idea about the scales. I was gonna wait and take it to my friends house, he has one of those old 4 corner scales for his sprint car. I like your idea way better then I can see whats going on as I buil it. I will have to look around today for some scales. 
Also I will be offsetting the weight of the turbo by putting the water tank for the intercooler on the oposite side in the rear. It's only 3 gallons but thats close to the weight of the turbo.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

cool ! yeah just buy cheap ones , anyways you dont need to be at 1 or 2 lbs precision . probably could source cheap ones at like 15-20$ a piece. 4 corners scale for a sprint car ? thats cool stuff! probably more precise than the personal scales you could compare both ideas and let us know if it behaves good enough , i never tried it myself was just an idea i got . but yes if the car isnt driveable it would be such a pain to trailer the car each time you wanna weight it ... . good idea about the water tank , 3 gallons of water is heavy , about what ? like 10 pounds a gallon ?
but yes a must while you are building it , this way you can correct balance as you work on it and not have to wiggle stuff around after and redo things if you are really worried about balance. 
i really dig your work , keep it up !


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

OK so I went and got 6 330lb capable scales. 4 for the rears and 2 for the fronts. I got some rought weights of the corners but I am a little weiry of how acurit these numbers are. I know I have alot more weight to add to the car with the stuff that still needs to go on.
So here are the numbers. without me in the car.
LF___128
RF___134
LR___360
RR___340
Total weight. 962 lbs. 
OK now one of three things are happining or a cobination of these.
1. The car is incredibly light 
( good possibility seeing as how much stuff still needs to go on the car)
2. The weight is not being registered on the scales evenly. 
(I'm thinking this is part of it, on the rear scales there are 2 per wheel and one reads 260lbs and one 80lbs) I have a 2x4 across the center of both scales with the tire dead center of the two scales.
3. The scales are way off. 
I doubt they are way off. They might be 10lbs off maybe cuz they were cheap but 10 pounds doesn't mean much to me for what I'm using it for.
I will get pics up tonight or thiss weekend sometime. I have drill so I'm not sure how much I will be around. 
Any thoughts or comments on the scale setup are appreciated.



_Modified by misc.motorsports at 9:46 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (GTIMaxx)*

awesome project!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

your scale setup is wrong , weigth on those must be centered and a 2x4 is bending and prying out the scale i guess
i would def use a steel bar under the wheel and use old brake discs or even little wood blocks to sit on the scales so the weigth sits in the center and doesnt touch the sides of thescale like the 2x4 does.
so something like this would be 10 times more accurate










_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 6:32 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

wow!


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

wow, would need to add 1000lbs to that car to run any events. but im sure those scales are way off.
I would expect to see around 600 on each wheel under the motor


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*

Dang, this is pretty cool. Nice work!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (MK2G60T)*

actually maybe i underestimated the weight in pounds but i dont think you'd have blown those scales at the back , try to weight yourself with it to see :S 
a full dressed up and filled with all fluids n stuff mk2 is about 900kg who equals to... woah ****ed up .... the displacement of a 2.0l 16v engine ?? and my year of birth... wthell !! lol 1984 lbs
takin yours is totally stripped down and you got rid of heavy parts n stuff , no coolant/fluids and half the stuff , no interior , i'd guess it at 1200 lbs.... 900 might look a bit on the light side ... humm i dont know whats happening then , try to look up the scales with your own weight to confirm
i'd modify the setup like i said in my past post too .... was it on even ground ?


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 12:04 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Ok I will make a new setup on sunday night out of steel and blocks to space it up and center it on the scale. I only had a couple minutes to throw the scales under today before I had to go to work so I'm sure they are off. As far as the scales they are still pretty accurite. I did hop on one after I weighed the car and it was only like 5 pounds off of what I weigh. 
I am hoping to have a final weight of around 2200lbs when finished. So If I get this scale setup better and end up being around 1400 now that would put me on track. 
And yeah I was looking at marc's new drag car (autoextreme) and his has about 600 under each of the front wheels so that is close to what I should be seeing. 
ohh well I will tinker with it more when I get some time.
On a side note I ordered sparkplug wires and bracket to mount the msd coils today. And also ordered all my an lines for the fuel system, valvecover breather/ turbo drain, and all my vaccum lines. 
hopefully my flanges and BOV get here next week so I can start on my manifold.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_wow!

this coming from some one that used to own one is nice to hear. Thank you. 
By the way how was the one you had? any issues or things you didn't like about the way it drove? maybe stuff I can look out for?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

ALL respect for this build! WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think someone told me about laser leveling the concrete first & it changes level with temp, when corner balancing racecar


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
this coming from some one that used to own one is nice to hear. Thank you. 
By the way how was the one you had? any issues or things you didn't like about the way it drove? maybe stuff I can look out for?


used to?? its sitting in my garage!! 
Hmm the only issue I have is how im constantly changing tires because Donuts wear them out really fast


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_
used to?? its sitting in my garage!! 
Hmm the only issue I have is how im constantly changing tires because Donuts wear them out really fast


Haha awsome man. Thats what I like to hear.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Still waiting on some more stuff to get here, but I got the fuel pumps mounted and the FPR. I'm going to sit down this week sometime and figure out where I wanna run all the lines and make an order for my fittings.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thumbs up for a sick build


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

sweet , i would suggest you mount those pumps on a rubber , it's gonna be noisy as hell vibrating on this metal sheet. i know its gonna be in the engine bay and enclosed but still
i dont wanna look like a " know it all " bragger or something , picking on your work , this is your project . but i personally like to have suggestions on my own projects so i like to suggest others


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

No prob man I have a very open mind to everybodies ideas. You never know when you'll like something else better. And the noise will only bother me if I wanna drive it on the street alot, I plan on mostly racing it.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

cool , i kinda regret my walbro , i mounted it on a rubber and it is under the car where the usual pressure pump is and i hear it alot , and i am mostly driving it in the street ....
since im replacing my rusty shell with a fresh coupe i will think of some way to mount it in a box filled with some dampering foam or something to muffle the noise.
do you have a plan on the way to enclose the engine bay ? what are the rules at the NHRA for the engines compartment? could you seal it with a panel of lexan and work a scoop for the top or side vents made into lexan windows , or cut into the quarters maybe ? with lets say some other vents under the hatch. i know you wont close the bottom but i guess would need at least some entrance point so the air would flow down under the engine
i really like fully unconventinal builds , i wish i could work on those kinda projects


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

i saw this golf a few years ago and i loved the rear engine's setup witht he vents and stuff
built for show but still does 11's , the coolers airflow must be pretty low ...
but i liked the engine bay setup , vents cut into the windows n stuff 
would maybe give you some design ideas and what not
here's some video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8PWLXj8z1I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYoYNDX-ErA
having a hard time finding pics on the website


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

got some more parts in this week. 

4,8, and 10 an prolite hose. spark plug wires and bracket for msd coils.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
my flange and collector pieces are here, Work on the manifold starts next week.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
Bov finally came so now I can adjust my turbo to sit a little closer. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

had some free time befor work so I quick tacked up the collectors and checked out where everything is gonna fit. I think I am actually going to leave the turbo where it is. Everything falls into place pretty nice and I have room for all my piping. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

woah i never seen a BOV like this before ! can we have some more info on this specific model ?
it really gonna be the intercooled setup with the shortest piping i've seen .. about what length ? 3 inches total ? sick sick siickk


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_woah i never seen a BOV like this before ! can we have some more info on this specific model ?
it really gonna be the intercooled setup with the shortest piping i've seen .. about what length ? 3 inches total ? sick sick siickk


The blow off valve is made by steed speed in canada. I haven't found many people running them but I really liked the design. you can watch videos of it on you tube. 
And actual piping length for the whole system will be less than 8 inches. The turbo manifold will be a little longer but it gives me space for the wastegates and downpipe.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Sick Project.. nice work!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

wow im really impressed by the BOV but not very impressed by their plastic toy looking exhaust manifold with all the Tonka like details on it lol
8 inches is fairly acceptable







dont forget to brace evrrything very solidly since you dont seems like you gonna have any flexible couplers . heat is gonna warp in like 2 directions. manifolds from passenger to driver side , and intercooler front to back or something. i personally would give at least a flexible spot but i never made this this way before so what do i know , just a feeling.
cant wait to see the manifold's development !!!!!!!


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

your nice that alot of work how long have you been building it?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

I worked on the car for 6 months before I bought my house. I was in my house for 2 years before I ran electric out to the garage and bought new welders again. I have been working on it for another 6 months since I got back from basic training. So about a year total. 

And yeah I don't really like their manifolds either but supposedly they are really big sellers. And as far as everything flexing we will have to see what happens. Everything should all move with the engine together. The only thing I am worried about is expansion of the exhaust manifold.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Please tell where you aquired that 12v exhaust manifold flange. Would love to know. Sick work Dude by the way.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Im miss the army basic trainig was fun so was Iraq(not)


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedDubVR6T420* »_Please tell where you aquired that 12v exhaust manifold flange. Would love to know. Sick work Dude by the way.









Brad at brewspeed. I believe their in conneticut. He had the flange on file already I just had to tell him wheat size tubing I was using so he could match the port holes to them. 
Awsome prices and pretty quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to brad. 


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_Im miss the army basic trainig was fun so was Iraq(not)









Yeah I love everything so far. My wife is home on her final 3 day pass then she leaves for her first deployment on monday.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

yep about expansion the longest metal part will expand the most and steel will react diffrently than alum . maybe im a bit paranoid haha but just for fun if you have a 2-3 feet long section of some steel thing try to propane heat it up or something and measure cold and hot , could give you a good idea ... if its like 1/16" i wouldnt care much tho
i have a 2' long or something rod of SS in the garage ... im super bored so i think i gonna go heat it up and measure lol


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

ok i had a 23 3/16" 3/8" SS rod , warmed it with propane till i dont really know what temp but was able to melt plastic on it ( not very intense melt but some melting of a vw plastic trim thing) 
it lengthened by 3/32" and at exhaust manifold running temp i would guess the expansion to be around 6/32" who isnt negligeable i guess. the only thing that worries me about it is that you gonna have a very long header like manifold


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
Yeah I love everything so far. My wife is home on her final 3 day pass then she leaves for her first deployment on monday.










Where is she going?Ive been thinking of going back from time to time. I did things that I will never forget and die with but all that said I wish ya'll luck on deployment.I kind of miss always getting paid on the 1st and 15th money is never late


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm guessing those fuel pumps will not be gravity fed? Only concern is cavitation... that and fuel pumps usually don't "suck" too well... except the A1000.
Awesome setup so far though. Really looking glad another build came up to this magnitude to watch since the R36 Turbo is nearly completed.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_ok i had a 23 3/16" 3/8" SS rod , warmed it with propane till i dont really know what temp but was able to melt plastic on it ( not very intense melt but some melting of a vw plastic trim thing) 
it lengthened by 3/32" and at exhaust manifold running temp i would guess the expansion to be around 6/32" who isnt negligeable i guess. the only thing that worries me about it is that you gonna have a very long header like manifold

Yeah it's really gonna be a trial and error thing. I have been eyeing up the wiggens clamps because they allow for movement but they are pretty salty. If anything breaks or gives me problems down the road I will just change the setup and use the wiggens for some flex.


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
Where is she going?Ive been thinking of going back from time to time. I did things that I will never forget and die with but all that said I wish ya'll luck on deployment.I kind of miss always getting paid on the 1st and 15th money is never late









She will be going to camp liberty, Iraq with the 528th finance unit. 

She was also nice enough to let me go out to the garage for an hour tonight so I got some more work done.
Msd bracket and coils mounted and v-bands welded on the collectors.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_I'm guessing those fuel pumps will not be gravity fed? Only concern is cavitation... that and fuel pumps usually don't "suck" too well... except the A1000.
Awesome setup so far though. Really looking glad another build came up to this magnitude to watch since the R36 Turbo is nearly completed. 

The pumps will just have to suck the fuel up to them. I am unsure if it will work well enough but since I can't find any info on the pumps and how well they will pull fuel I am just gonna try.
I have a backup plan if the pumps don't work well enough. I am going to get one more walbro and pump it up to the 2 pumps or make a surge tank and pump it up to the surge tank and mount the pumps to that. 
Most everything on this car is gonna be a hit or miss type deal. I am hoping some of my ideas work out ok, but in reality I will be changing all the stuff that I find is inadequit. Trial and error basically fingers crossed


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i would def put some kind of pump at the base of the fuel cell . 
common leave the car alone for a day or two lol , spend time with her


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
The pumps will just have to suck the fuel up to them. I am unsure if it will work well enough but since I can't find any info on the pumps and how well they will pull fuel I am just gonna try.

they're push pumps. they'll fail the way you have them setup.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

well then I guess I'll have to put one at the fuel cell to pump to the others no biggie.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

a couple more pics from today. I need to find a better way to cut these stainless elbows. I am going thru sawzall blades like crazy. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

be sure to choose the best toothcount for the SS and go slower , they tend to heat way too fast and loose their hardness.
i like V-band clamps so much !! its a twinscroll if i remember well ?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

yeah it is a twin scroll. I just only had enough time to do one side of the flange today. I will have to finish tacking the three runners so I can cut off the positioning bracket to do the other side.
I was thinking about buying a band saw seeing as blades are about 5 dollars a piece thats gonna add up quick.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Do you plan on bracing the turbo somehow? That thing is pretty far away from the motor. Looks great though!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Yeah I'm gonna add at least one brace. I just have to wait till it's done to see where I can attach one.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_well then I guess I'll have to put one at the fuel cell to pump to the others no biggie.

i use a wallbro 255 intank. it works well. although some cars will have problem with them when they go below quarter tank.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

I would put a "lift pump" in the tank to supply the inline pump. You see starvation issues in diesel engines that are built this way if air gets into the lines during a repair or fuel filter change. They can be very hard to start if the prime is lost.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

This is a really cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My only question is from a safety standpoint in regards to the fuel cell up front. How safe is it up front of the car? are you talking any measures in the fire wall area in the way of flame retardant coatings or bracing to protect it?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_This is a really cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My only question is from a safety standpoint in regards to the fuel cell up front. How safe is it up front of the car? are you talking any measures in the fire wall area in the way of flame retardant coatings or bracing to protect it?

Thank you. I don't see how it's any different then having the fuel cell in the trunk. The rules only state that it has to have a fire wall of a certain thickness. 
I also just ordered another walbro inline that I am going to mount right to the fuel cell to supply fuel to the 2 pumps in the engine bay. 



_Modified by misc.motorsports at 4:29 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_woah i never seen a BOV like this before ! can we have some more info on this specific model ?
it really gonna be the intercooled setup with the shortest piping i've seen .. about what length ? 3 inches total ? sick sick siickk

x2 That's thinking outside the box










_Modified by silverstoned83 at 6:26 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

I guess your right, are you putting in a skid plate or something like that? This thing will be crazy when its done. I really like the v- band's on the manifold, very professional looking. I also wanted to know how you did the diff? Did you just weld the the gears? Sorry for the thousand questions but how are you doing the rear? just using front hubs with tie rods connected to a bar for adjustment? Coolest project I have seen on vortex in awhile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lehr leistung (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*








wow... crazy!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_I guess your right, are you putting in a skid plate or something like that? This thing will be crazy when its done. I really like the v- band's on the manifold, very professional looking. I also wanted to know how you did the diff? Did you just weld the the gears? Sorry for the thousand questions but how are you doing the rear? just using front hubs with tie rods connected to a bar for adjustment? Coolest project I have seen on vortex in awhile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah I will probably build a skid plate for the front to keep stuff from bouncing up into the engine bay.
The diff is welded but I made plates that fit inside the gears, so I could weld all the sides together evenly.
And the rear suspension is just the same as the front but with the center part of the steering rak centered and welded to the subframe. I will still have tie rods and arms for movement and alignment. 
Thanks for all the compliments and ideas from everybody.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
I will still have tie rods and arms for movement and alignment. 
Thanks for all the compliments and ideas from everybody.


you deserve all those compliments , thats quite laborous sheit in theree!!!!
and i would pay some cash to see the alignment guy's face when you gonna bring this puppy to the alignement shop









i just made a search about the clamps you mentioned , Wiggins Claps and OMFG theyre expensive.... about a hundred a clamp assembly OUCH!!!!
in my quick search i fell on a forum who were talking about a similar but simpler coupler , probably a bit cheaper 
http://www.hargettprecision.co...d=135








and found this on google image ... and it pretty massive ... looks like he got 4k$ of Wiggins Clamps on there
http://i6.photobucket.com/albu...2.jpg 

_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 6:53 AM 3-1-2010_


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 6:54 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Good stuff, I always wondered how people align the rear. If I only had the Money,time and the space...







I am watching this until I see a video of it driving.







I am also in the military, I can only imagine mil to mil. Must be hard on you two, with the deployments and all. I am in the Air Force, please don't flame me







Going to Afghanistan this may, was in Iraq last year. My family and I will pray for her safe return. Keep up the top notch work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a side note, before joining the Air Force I was a welder myself and did allot of stainless tig pipe. A band saw would last allot longer than a saw saw due to the fact that a band saw will just cut vs the saw saw dragging the teeth backwards before cutting again. Stainless ain't no punk bish. If you get one, try and get one with coolant and an adjustable feed rate. It will make the blades last allot longer than one without those two options.


_Modified by GinsterMan98 at 3:10 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing about this car wich i think is a bit of a shame is that the cage doesn't go all the way up to the roof.
There is a massive gap between the cage and the roof if you look at the pic's


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (pimS)*

the alignment guy used to be funny but here in CT we have emissions testing on a Dyno. Trying to convince the guy he needed to drive forward for the rear wheels was priceless.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_
i just made a search about the clamps you mentioned , Wiggins Claps and OMFG theyre expensive.... about a hundred a clamp assembly OUCH!!!!
in my quick search i fell on a forum who were talking about a similar but simpler coupler , probably a bit cheaper 
http://www.hargettprecision.co...d=135









_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 6:53 AM 3-1-2010_

_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 6:54 AM 3-1-2010_


Yeah I was looking at the hargett clamps also but from what I have been reading, people are having problems with that spring clamp ring getting weak, or breaking, or being a real pain to get off. It is definitly still an option. I really like the wiggens setup, I just can't force myself to buy one till I break something and know I need it. 


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_Good stuff, : I am also in the military, I can only imagine mil to mil. Must be hard on you two, with the deployments and all. I am in the Air Force, please don't flame me







Going to Afghanistan this may, was in Iraq last year. My family and I will pray for her safe return. Keep up the top notch work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a side note, before joining the Air Force I was a welder myself and did allot of stainless tig pipe. A band saw would last allot longer than a saw saw due to the fact that a band saw will just cut vs the saw saw dragging the teeth backwards before cutting again. Stainless ain't no punk bish. If you get one, try and get one with coolant and an adjustable feed rate. It will make the blades last allot longer than one without those two options.

_Modified by GinsterMan98 at 3:10 AM 3-1-2010_


Thanks for the best wishes for my wife, I really appreciate it. and I in no way put down any branch of the military. If you are brave enought to join and help our country you are a stand up person in my book. 
And I will look into the coolant and variable feed rate, but I am looking at getting a vertical band saw since I will be cutting mostly elbows.

_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_The only thing about this car wich i think is a bit of a shame is that the cage doesn't go all the way up to the roof.
There is a massive gap between the cage and the roof if you look at the pic's

If you read the old thread there are a couple of reasons for this. This was my first cage and am definitly not happy with how it turned out, But I also knew it would be changed out one day for a chromoly cage.
I am still waiting for this snow to leave us so I can get the car to the chassis inspector and have him tell me whats a go and a no go. 
Either way I plan on changing the cage next year and have learned a bunch of tips on how to make a better cage since I built this one. 
Live and learn. you can't get better at something if you don't suck at it first. lol I am decent at many things but not super great at anything. If that makes sense.


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

Subscribed.... dont listen to these peeps. keep doin what your doin man....... its just fine


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*

Hey everybody has their own opinion and I'm not one of those guys thats gonna start a fight because someone likes something different or has different ideas. Thats what makes us all individuals!! Besides everybody can learn something from someone else. 
It;s all good I look for the good things in life to keep me happy and don't dwell on the small stuff. Everybodies comments are welcome good or bad.

I went out this morning and picked up a band saw and a new belt sander. I tried cutting some of the scrap pieces I had laying around and the saw works well. It takes alittle longer to cut but it doesn't get near as hot and makes a way nicer, straighter cut. I will try the belt sander out tonight.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

nice shopping !!!!!
real nice to be able to use the band saw in the uprigth position !!
just go pretty slow without coolant


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 12:04 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
If you read the old thread there are a couple of reasons for this. This was my first cage and am definitly not happy with how it turned out, But I also knew it would be changed out one day for a chromoly cage.
I am still waiting for this snow to leave us so I can get the car to the chassis inspector and have him tell me whats a go and a no go. 
Either way I plan on changing the cage next year and have learned a bunch of tips on how to make a better cage since I built this one. 
Live and learn. you can't get better at something if you don't suck at it first. lol I am decent at many things but not super great at anything. If that makes sense. 


It was intended as a more constructive comment, great to hear that the cage will be changed! 
That was the only thing i could think that i didn't like on your car, Overall you have an amazing build going on there








Keep up the good work!


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

impressive!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_

It was intended as a more constructive comment, great to hear that the cage will be changed! 
That was the only thing i could think that i didn't like on your car, Overall you have an amazing build going on there








Keep up the good work!

No prob man all comments are welcome.

ok so the band saw works great and definitly saves money on sawzall blades. I got some more work done on the manifold tonight. I am not totally happy with how everything fits up but It turned out ok. 

<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

it does look a bit weird to me , you could make the two manifold parts alot closer to the block and then stick the 2 collectors close to eachother and then throw 2 pipes at the turbo . like a " Y"
would even out your lengths too
dont mind the CorelDraw drawing , at least it isnt MSPaint lol
this is how i would do . again i know its not my project and im super bored not having my welder here (appartment) so i have time to design stuff but i cant build them
















tell me what you think


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 4:48 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

the only runner I am not happy with is the left runner. It slants down to much and doesn't come straight out like the other two. I am happy with the right two runners but I think I will redo the left one tomorrow.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Looking good! If it hasnt been asked, what are you using material-wise for your tubing in the header? Where did you purchase it?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

People-- The design is cool, but the only way I could fit something like that in there was is the primaries were really short. I was trying to keep longer primaries like a long tube header would have.

Weiss--- The tubing flanges and v-bands are all made of 304 stainless. the tubing is all 1.5" sch10. and I bought it all from ace stainless in cali. They were by far the cheapest place for the elbows.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

ace is great for elbows. 
http://www.mandrelbendingsolut...Front - best place for ss v-bands, great quality
http://www.mandrel-bends.com/catalog/ - great for bends
but i see your pritty much all set on you metal needs, but for everyone else enjoy


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

okay cool , yes longer primaries will help the turbo. i kinda forgot this since im used to manifolds up front , not having much space to build. but i'd put at least a bit of elbow on the head flange so it looks nicer since its not getting out perpendicular







otherwise it does look pretty good
i wanna see a 2 feet long 4" heat colored SS downpipe








exhaust system will go pretty short and unexpensive haha


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

dont forget stupid loud lol


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWI_gti* »_ace is great for elbows. 
http://www.mandrelbendingsolut...Front - best place for ss v-bands, great quality
http://www.mandrel-bends.com/catalog/ - great for bends
but i see your pritty much all set on you metal needs, but for everyone else enjoy










I wish I would have known these places before I got my v-bands. the flanges themselves are ok but the clamps were junk. I had to order all new clamps because the ones I got with them kept cross threading.

_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_okay cool , yes longer primaries will help the turbo. i kinda forgot this since im used to manifolds up front , not having much space to build. but i'd put at least a bit of elbow on the head flange so it looks nicer since its not getting out perpendicular







otherwise it does look pretty good
i wanna see a 2 feet long 4" heat colored SS downpipe








exhaust system will go pretty short and unexpensive haha

yes the exhaust will be pretty short I am still unsure if I wanna run it straight out the rear in the center, or run it out the side behind the tire.

UPDATE: I fixed the left runner. I was really unhappy with it angled down like that, I don't know what I was thinking but I changed it around and made it ome straight out like the other two. I think it looks WAY better and matches the others better.
I also got the other collector mounted and ready for the other 3 runners.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

sweet !!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks much better! What's your best technique to matching the rear exhaust ports? Clamping in a vise to match the oval shape is what I was thinking? Needing some tips if I ever decide to do mine.








You're really busting @ss on this!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Looks much better! What's your best technique to matching the rear exhaust ports? Clamping in a vise to match the oval shape is what I was thinking? Needing some tips if I ever decide to do mine.








You're really busting @ss on this!


yup just squeeze in a vise untill it's alittle smaller than the actual port then when you take the pressure off it springs back a little. I do the same thing with aluminum tubing for 16v short runners. 
I also had the flange made with the same diameter ports as the 1.5" sch10 pipe so everything matched up really nice. 
biggest tips I can give from my very limited experience is get or borrow a band saw and a decent belt sander. I bought cheaper versions of both from msc. Harbor freight ones are about the same price. Stainless is a pain to cut when it gets hot so go slow and keep it cool. 
I am trying to work on the car every chance I can. The tracks around here open in less than a month. I know I will be nowhere close to done by then but I would like to be at the dyno before the end of april.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

yeah still some more work to be done there before race day







i am myself trying to keep going on my engine bay shave , i just hate body work !!! cant wait to swap my 16vT and new IC !


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

winter definitly went faster than I thought it would.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

nice work on the many!!, makes me want to build one myself


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (pimS)*

Lookin good bro!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*

Ok got 2 more runners done this morning. I really can't wait to go back to 3rd shift. I have absolutly no time on second to get anything done.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## daloztprophet (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*

i salute u


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hell yeah ! its gonna be sweet !!!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

the huge difference in runner length between left and right side would worry me. Are you concerned with how long spool is going to be delayed with the really long runners, as well as how much they're going to expand once heated ?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*









Just curious to see if you have ever thought about running the cables to the front of the trans rather than to the back? It you swap it around in the shifter itself aswell. It will all works properly.








Nice work.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

rad project


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*

This is the sweetest project I have come across in a long time.








Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Just curious to see if you have ever thought about running the cables to the front of the trans rather than to the back? It you swap it around in the shifter itself aswell. It will all works properly.








Nice work.










its a pretty good idea !!!!!! no big deal , just mod the shifterbox so the cables pop at the back . keep the box in normal direction you will keep your reverse thing.
i wouldnt have thought about it thanks for the tip Forty , i gonna keep this in mind , might get usefull someday


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

I have been thinking about that for a while now. Just waiting for a time to share.








I can't wait to get back to my own me-Vr build.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_the huge difference in runner length between left and right side would worry me. Are you concerned with how long spool is going to be delayed with the really long runners, as well as how much they're going to expand once heated ? 

In a perfect world everything would be measured out including the ports and the runners then made the exact same. If I had more time and money I would probably be more anal about things. 
My main goal is getting everything to sit where I need it. Spool up should be fine for where I need the power. I don't need power down low and it will sit most of the time. 
From what I 've seen most big hp drag cars have very uneven length runners, outlaw 10.5" cars mount the turbo where ever they need it. One side is sometimes way longer than the other. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Just curious to see if you have ever thought about running the cables to the front of the trans rather than to the back? It you swap it around in the shifter itself aswell. It will all works properly.








Nice work.









Never really thought about that. I will look at my setup and see if everything reaches and would work. It would make it alot cleaner looking.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

thats exactly how I run the shifter in mine in case ur curious or need tips! 
Super easy and factory feel!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

heck yeah any pics or tips would be great.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

finally finished fitting the last runner this morning and mounted the waste gates. I am pretty happy with where everything sits as of right now. The rest of the pluming and downpipe should fit nicely with minimal bends. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 8:35 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

My DSS stage 3 axles came today also. they were used but look to be in decent shape. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

goof lord that looks good !!! i really like the kinda continuation between intake runners and exhaust runners , begin to look pretty mean !!!
VerYyy NiIIiIIIiICCEEE!!! ( Borat style)


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

The header came out much nice than I had assumed. Great job! Where are you going to route the WG dumps?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_The header came out much nice than I had assumed. Great job! Where are you going to route the WG dumps? 

Thank you very much. This is my first time building a turbo manifold that wasn't a log style so I was kinda worried how it would turn out. Over all I am very happy with how it turned out. The only thing I think i'm gonna change is the angle of the wastegate flanges. I am going to tilt them to the left alittle more so they go with the flow of exhaust better. I plan on running the dump tubes down about 10" then into the 4" down pipe just before the muffler. I don't think it will hurt performance any since the exhaust will be so short anyway. 
I guess I need to start ordering all the material for the down pipe next.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

justbe sure to plan your welding sequence rigth !!! not too bad since you have only 3 runners per mani but be sure you can reach everything and not get stuck with an unreachable spot.
lol yeah dont worry about the wastegates . just dont throw them just after the turbo and youll be allrigth


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks sick cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Stussy NJ)*

I hear it is good to position the wastegates so the exit is oriented in the same direction as the exhaust gas is flowing (towards turbo in your case). But that would be kind of hard in your case, because then you would have to re-route them the other direction to get them into the dump tube.
Looks good!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif watching


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

Awesome project, serious build


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_justbe sure to plan your welding sequence rigth !!! not too bad since you have only 3 runners per mani but be sure you can reach everything and not get stuck with an unreachable spot.
lol yeah dont worry about the wastegates . just dont throw them just after the turbo and youll be allrigth 

Yeah I have been thinking about that as I fit it together. I think I have a pretty good sequence to break it aparts and weld it up. 


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I hear it is good to position the wastegates so the exit is oriented in the same direction as the exhaust gas is flowing (towards turbo in your case). But that would be kind of hard in your case, because then you would have to re-route them the other direction to get them into the dump tube.
Looks good!

there's not alot I can do here for the wastegates. I was thinking of putting them under the turbo where the bends go into the flange, but then they would be next to impossible to change the springs and you wouldn't be able to see them. I think if I angle them alittle more to the lft they will flow with the exhaust alittle better. I think with both 46mm gates they should have no problem keeping the boost steady.

Thanks to all for the compliments.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
Yeah I have been thinking about that as I fit it together. I think I have a pretty good sequence to break it aparts and weld it up. 

there's not alot I can do here for the wastegates. I was thinking of putting them under the turbo where the bends go into the flange, but then they would be next to impossible to change the springs and you wouldn't be able to see them. I think if I angle them alittle more to the lft they will flow with the exhaust alittle better. I think with both 46mm gates they should have no problem keeping the boost steady.

Thanks to all for the compliments. 

I am curious as well (I havent tried welding yet) how you will get between the runners to weld them to the flange?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I am curious as well (I havent tried welding yet) how you will get between the runners to weld them to the flange?

That should actually be the easy part. Just pull out the tungsten a little further and sneek it in there. the part I think is gonna be hard is whenn all the runners are done being welded then attatching them to the collectors. some of the spots are REALLY tight


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hey where is our daily prOn pic ???


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

haha The snow here has finally melted and we are having some nice weather so I am trying to get the yard cleaned up alittle. I spent the whole weekend working and yesterday morning restocking wood for next year.
I know it's not pron but I've got wood. lol sorry bad joke. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

<Kung Pow, Enter the Fist voice> That's a lot of wood!
Get back to the car now!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

went out to the garage this morning and the place was a mess from not cleaning it all winter. So I started some spring cleaning.
All my new stuff organized in it's little corner.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
And the car got alittle sun while I was cleaning and reorganizing.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4643961
Put your car back in the garage and buy this one for me? Pleeeeeease!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hah ! does look pretty mean sitting in the trunk !!! do you have your wheely bars yet ?


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Nice project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
there's not alot I can do here for the wastegates. I was thinking of putting them under the turbo where the bends go into the flange, but then they would be next to impossible to change the springs and you wouldn't be able to see them. I think if I angle them alittle more to the lft they will flow with the exhaust alittle better. I think with both 46mm gates they should have no problem keeping the boost steady.

Thanks to all for the compliments. 

You should def. angle them more than 90* from the piping, as they sit they look like the're around 80*
Here's a diagram of what happens with a WG that's placed @ 90*


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

http://www.hearth.com/econtent...52619/



_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 7:59 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_hah ! does look pretty mean sitting in the trunk !!! do you have your wheely bars yet ?










haha nope no wheelie bars until i get a pic of the front tires off the ground. then I'll make a set.









_Quote, originally posted by *DsickUsixB* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4643961
Put your car back in the garage and buy this one for me? Pleeeeeease!









NO MORE RADO'S especially at that price. love you' now go build a sandcastle and send me a pic.


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
You should def. angle them more than 90* from the piping, as they sit they look like the're around 80*
Here's a diagram of what happens with a WG that's placed @ 90*









Yup I will change every thing when I go to weld it up this weekend. 
Today I picked up all the stuff I needed for a back purge setup.
A spare bottle,reg, and an on/off valve for right at the line so I don't have to get up to stop the gas every time.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

This is just freaking radical!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

wow you are like...... filling my own dream garage with dream tools ... i wish i could do the same !!! im supposed to start working in a custom welding shop , special projects and all , in a few months ! ! crossing my fingers !!


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (yellowstonediesel)*

^^^LAME someone is trying to advertise in your thread ^^^
Very awesome build I will be watching for sure!


----------



## GolfGLIII (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (yellowstonediesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowstonediesel* »_Yellow stone diesel parts plant is one of the leading manufacturers 
of engine parts, in particular diesel fuel injection system 
accessories for replacement, such as Fuel injection Nozzle, Plunger and 
Delivery valve, ETC In south of china . 

for more detail please visit our website : http://www.yellowstonediesel.com 
http://www.dieselinjection.cn

Yellow stone diesel parts plant was founded in 1997.Over the years, 
Yellow stone has grown and gained a reputation for producing 
high quality products and delivering them on time. 

How about a mod IP BAN this guy? Advertising like in someone elses thread is whack!


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (GolfGLIII)*








you have just about every tool Im trying to get.Your garage makes mine look the a hole in the wall gotto step my game up.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (1LIFEtoDuB)*

I guess this guys thread got deleted before I got to see it. ohh well bye bye spammer robot advertiser. lol 
People-- working in a fab shop is an awsome experience and you learn alot from it. I would never trade my work experience for anything just because of all I have learned from it. That being said I will never work as a welder or fabricator again!! When doing something everyday robs you of the joy you get from doing it as a hobby it is time to change careers. Good luck on the new job and learn everything you can from those willing to teach. 

And You's guy are way over estimating my garage. I will take some pics of the actual garage today but it is super small. I try and buy only the tools I need to save space which just happens to be fabrication stuff lately. It's all about space management.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*

lol i though this other guy told me i was lame by advertising my future job LOL
as for fab work , now that i am mostly done with my own fabrication im getting REALLY bored and still have tons of ideas to developp but cant do it on my own car , or it would be twin engine , superchargedturboITBmethinjectionAWIC million buck car lolll
as for space here is mine , door is touching the bumper , 1.5 feet loose in front of the car , and 2-3 feet each side . garage is mostly empty in the pic , now i have to step over parts and such lol oh and the welder isnt in yet .... going to get it today
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

awesome build man! the attention to detail and level of fabrication skill overwhelms me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
I guess I need to start ordering all the material for the down pipe next. 


why run any sort of down pipe or exhaust at all? You could just vband an elbow on to the turbo outlet and run it straight through the back of the hatch.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

LMAO! ^^ That's awesome. Is that the Dubsquared drag car?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

ok so I took some pics of the garage as a whole. It is a 16X16 wood garage and I am seriously running out of space. I am running out of stuff to stack on top of each otther.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
I started to finish the trailer today. I got the ramps all finished and mounted the tool box and winch. I just have to hook up and mount the battery tomorrow. I have a down pipe and intercooler piping to make on my buddies corrado this weekend so we have to tow each car back and forth.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

I also picked up my downpipe parts and muffler today. 4" stainless j-bend, 4" vibrant muffler, 1.5" j-bend and 2 flex sections.
My dumbass didn't measure the wastegates and just assumed they were still 1.5" nope they are 1 5/8 so if anybody needs a 1.5" j-bend let me know.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

damn .... is this muffler gonna damp any sound ?? ???? what the hell!! lolllll i never seen a muffler like this !! is it straight thru ?? if yes , is it even necessary?








nice work on the trailer , built it yourself ? or just adding the necessary options?
yeah i thought you had more space but this garage seems friendly







i hate having only 3 inches between my head and my ceiling.. but i live in a big city , appartment, still lucky to have one . hey btw got my welder back in







god my landlord doesnt have to know hahahaha


----------



## mk24door (Jan 30, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_damn .... is this muffler gonna damp any sound ?? ???? what the hell!! lolllll i never seen a muffler like this !! is it straight thru ?? if yes , is it even necessary?








nice work on the trailer , built it yourself ? or just adding the necessary options?
yeah i thought you had more space but this garage seems friendly







i hate having only 3 inches between my head and my ceiling.. but i live in a big city , appartment, still lucky to have one . hey btw got my welder back in







god my landlord doesnt have to know hahahaha 

The muffler is straight thru with very little baffeling on the sides. It definitly will not dampen any sound but for inspection it has to have a muffler so now I can say I have one. haha 
As for the trailer it was an old boat trailer that I bought and am modifying it for my needs. so far it is working out good for me.
Here are some pics of the trailer finished and the car loaded on it.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
and my buddies car that we are working on this weekend. New intercooler piping, a short runner and new 3" downpipe. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

wow How is that single axle rated high enough for a car?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

not sure but it says 3000lbs which is more than most vw's


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

in got a single axle car trailer thats rated for over 6000 pounds,yours looks like a good rig, love the build by the way seeing guys like you doing this gives me so much inspiration to finish my own project.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (16v lover)*

wow that must be a burley ass axle!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

got the short runner finished and down pipe completely finished on my buddies car. Just have some odds and ends to fish u tomorrow and i can bring my car back.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

You dirty whore!!







Good lookin' stuff there!


----------



## 16v dubbin (Jun 9, 2008)

love it, that motor in the mk2 is looking rediculously sick!


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
NO MORE RADO'S especially at that price. love you' now go build a sandcastle and send me a pic.


your wrong. it's not more g60s. SLCs only. either way...i do what i want








its not really sand castle material...


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_ And You's guy are way over estimating my garage. I will take some pics of the actual garage today but it is super small. 


then post pics of the old garage...this garage makes you stick to one project. i like it


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (DsickUsixB)*

hahaha ok maybe an slc we'll see. love ya


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Anything new lately?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

actually yes. haha We trailered my buddies car back to his house and brought mine back over. In the travels I stopped on the scales and got an actual weight for the car. 
OFFICIAL WEIGHT as of now. 2040 pounds without me in it. the only parts I have to put back on are axles, shift box and cables, catch can, water tank for intercooler, windows and liquids. I am guessing 300pounds worth of stuff still has to go on. 
Looking at around 2300lbs for a final weight without me which isn't very light at all. I am thinking long and hard about where I can save weight and I think I might be able to shed at least 100pounds. 
other than that mon or tues I am taking the car to the track to get the cage looked at. and work will resume once I know what all needs changed.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_actually yes. haha We trailered my buddies car back to his house and brought mine back over. In the travels I stopped on the scales and got an actual weight for the car. 
OFFICIAL WEIGHT as of now. 2040 pounds without me in it. the only parts I have to put back on are axles, shift box and cables, catch can, water tank for intercooler, windows and liquids. I am guessing 300pounds worth of stuff still has to go on. 
Looking at around 2300lbs for a final weight without me which isn't very light at all. I am thinking long and hard about where I can save weight and I think I might be able to shed at least 100pounds. 
other than that mon or tues I am taking the car to the track to get the cage looked at. and work will resume once I know what all needs changed. 

Firing it up this week?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Firing it up this week?








 

I chuckled for a good couple seconds then silence for another and followed by a big long sigh. that was me thinking of all the stuff I have to do yet. 
I did sit down today and figure out almost all the cooling and oil stuff. I will be making and order and getting all the parts I need for that tomorrow. I will post some good updates this week.


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss) (misc.motorsports)*

good luck with the cage inspection- let me know how it goes!!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss) (DsickUsixB)*

So I would like to know why everytime I plan on taking the car somewhere it freeking rains?








Finally got my clutch today and I freakin love it. I can't wait to see how it works.
competition twin disk all redone with new custom disks and floaters. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss) (misc.motorsports)*

went and picked up the stuff to fill the coolant passages in my block today. I'm gonna play around with it in an old junk block tomorow if the weather is nice. 
I also picked up my shut off switch and charging terminals for the battery. I also dropped off all my flanges and material to have the new oil filter plate and coolant plate made for the block. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
I got the shelves all cleaned up from the corrado project and layed my parts out again. I have a list of stupid odds and ends pieces I have to pick and I can start piecing it together again.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 5:38 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## 16v dubbin (Jun 9, 2008)

sick.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

So slutty! Will you drive this on the street, ever? I would love to see you out there whooping some V8-a$$!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

It will get driven on the street but mainly just to get a decent tune down before I go to the dyno. And the occasional sunday drive.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Wow I didn't notice till now that you are located in Lebanon that's not to far from where I live which is Annville. Looks like everything is coming along pretty well. You do really nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bthornton10* »_Wow I didn't notice till now that you are located in Lebanon that's not to far from where I live which is Annville. Looks like everything is coming along pretty well. You do really nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah your right up the road. I talked to you about getting those je pistons from you a while ago.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

My new valves came in today. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
And I had the little section in front of my garage asphalted to get rid of the grass and broken concrete.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

You must not be married. That or wife takes the Best Trained Wife of the Year award.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_You must not be married. That or wife takes the Best Trained Wife of the Year award.









I am definitly married and she definitly gets that award. she posted above about me gettin her another corrado. (DsickUsixB) 
She is my everything and the first night I met her at a party she was doing burnouts and passing people in her vr6 jetta. I know I was drunk but I told her that night I was going to marry her. & years later we're still together married and happy.


----------



## mk24door (Jan 30, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That's epic


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
I am definitly married and she definitly gets that award. she posted above about me gettin her another corrado. (DsickUsixB) 
She is my everything and the first night I met her at a party she was doing burnouts and passing people in her vr6 jetta. I know I was drunk but I told her that night I was going to marry her. & years later we're still together married and happy.

LMAO that's awesome. A tip of the hat to you then, DsickUsixB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep it coming man, good stuff!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

wow definitely EPIC!!!! congrats on the successfull marriage







keep up the good work !!!


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*








some really awesome work and ideas in here.
Im looking forward to more.
I may have missed it but what are your plans for bracing the turbo and manifold?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_ 
I may have missed it but what are your plans for bracing the turbo and manifold?

Not really sure yet. we have plant shut down next week at work so I'm gonna try and get all the manifold welded and piping finished. I will see what I come up with for a brace.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

you could make a vertical brace in an inverted " V " laid flat on the longitudinal axle of the car , under the turbo, with sphericals end bearings so it would support the weight and be able to flex in the direction you have the most stuff in length. expanding
just a thought who popped in my head
keep up the pics !!!









at the bolts you can reach vertically










_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 5:44 AM 3-26-2010_


----------



## whyhellovr (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

ooooo im def watchin this


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Epic.
Epic build.
Epic Wife.


----------



## GTI_RT (Jul 7, 2009)

Good work, I continue looking at this project.
off topic where there is one how to To put the engine in the back part I am interested in this modification.
tanks for help From mexico


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (GTI_RT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_RT* »_Good work, I continue looking at this project.
off topic where there is one how to To put the engine in the back part I am interested in this modification.
tanks for help From mexico


It's kinda a do it the way you want to type thing. Ihave seen them done many different ways. Just measure alot before you cut and weld.


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

he knows hes lucky. 
sometimes it works in my favor, like when he replaced the clutch in that jetta from said burnouts. and sometimes it doesn't, like when he decided my stg4 g60 didn't need break in miles.
did you get your cage looked at yet? updaaaaaate. 

*sorry i haven't been on...its been 0630-2330 days in the office. fml. ily.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DsickUsixB* »_he knows hes lucky. 
sometimes it works in my favor, like when he replaced the clutch in that jetta from said burnouts. and sometimes it doesn't, like when he decided my stg4 g60 didn't need break in miles.
did you get your cage looked at yet? updaaaaaate. 

*sorry i haven't been on...its been 0630-2330 days in the office. fml. ily. 

It's ok babe. I have been working my ass off and taking all the extra hours this week as I could do I didn't get much done. The nhra guy from maple grove was on vacation untill tuesday so I found another nhra guy in carlisle. I made an appointment for on monday but it's supposed to rain again. I swear this rain really wants my car to stay inside.
Last night was my last day of work for the week and I caught up on my sleep today so tonight is work around the house, then out in the garage all week.


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

srsly- i dont want to hear about rain. the mud on my boots is so thick, rocks stick to the sides. i call them decoration








so which car did you decide to build me?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*

not sure yet on the car but I found a 96 blak a3 jetta vr for $2000I am going to look at this weekend. it doesn't have leather but if the body is nice it might be worth it.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

very nice work and impressive fabrication. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

ok so the rain screwed me again today but the nhra guy was really cool. He had me e-mail him pics of the cage and mounting points. He replied back and said everything looked ok and that the cage being low didn't matter so long as the driver is inside the cage. So as for now I dodn't have to cut anything out and change stuff. He didn't say exactlly how fast the cage was good for, so I e-mailed him back still waiting on a responce. 

finally picked up my block off plates for the oil cooler and coolant housing. I installed all the sensor fittings and oil fittings. Everything fits up nice and should work out good.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

I also got a good deal on a spool. Somebody bought a car with it in and kept blowing axles and couldn't find out why. They found this inside. haha 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

oh damn ! took me a second to figureout what exactly it was haha friggin solid center " differential " cheaper than a Quaife i guess but i wouldnt run this .... only on a drag only only only car but cool find ! nice flanges btw


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_oh damn ! took me a second to figureout what exactly it was haha friggin solid center " differential " cheaper than a Quaife i guess but i wouldnt run this .... only on a drag only only only car but cool find ! nice flanges btw

yeah never on a FWD car. it's more peace of mind from my welded diff and more weight savings.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
yeah never on a FWD car. it's more peace of mind from my welded diff and more weight savings. 

How about never on ANY street cars. Simple logic, inside and outside tires need to turn at different speeds going through turns.
What's your cooling system going to be like?


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

my guess is liquid nitrogen


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
How about never on ANY street cars. Simple logic, inside and outside tires need to turn at different speeds going through turns.
What's your cooling system going to be like?

yeah logic states not to do it but I've been in plenty of muscle cars that have been running spools for years and they drive fine and don't have axle problems. alittle chatter if your trying to make a sharp turn in a parking lot but nothing major. I have even talked to some mid engine vw guys that were running welded diffs and they said they had no problems. 
As for coolant system I am working more on that today. I will post up some picks and explain.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
He didn't say exactlly how fast the cage was good for, so I e-mailed him back still waiting on a responce. 

from what I see and can remember looks like it will be good for 125mph or 10.5 pass.
edit: forgot you had bars down the A pillars so im not sure either










_Modified by DWI_gti at 9:41 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*

Nhra guy said the cage will be good for 8.50 with all the bars and how they are arranged. He said It will only need certified after I get close to 9.99 or 135mph but he said he see's no reason why it wouldn't pass. And I asked him about wheelie bars and a chute, so he gave me the ruling on mounting those also.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

chutes & wheelie bars, 8.5s...
this build is awesome 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_Nhra guy said the cage will be good for 8.50 with all the bars and how they are arranged. He said It will only need certified after I get close to 9.99 or 135mph but he said he see's no reason why it wouldn't pass. And I asked him about wheelie bars and a chute, so he gave me the ruling on mounting those also. 

You're gonna need some 12' wide laundry.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
You're gonna need some 12' wide laundry.









Not sure what you mean? I am confused.
ok so I have been slacking on getting work done this week due to helping other people. Here is how I am going to runn the coolant system. 
There is normally a coolant line coming off the back of the head that goes to the heater core. along with that one there are also 2 more spots along the back of the head with freeze out plugs in them. I drilled out the freeze out plugs and will be running 2 lines off of the back of the head up to the radiator thru a 12an line. Then an inline pump and a 12an line back to the engine going into the shorty crack pipe. I tried to keep it simple, easy in easy out and a more even flow of coolant thru the head. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Ok so today was good and bad. I took the car down to maple grove and met up with the cage inspector. He told me the same thing the other nhra guy said. everything looks good as far as placement and tubing size. He said that he could give me the cage cert as soon as I got the sill bar and diagonal bar in. 
Now here's the kick in the nuts. He breaks out the measuring equiptment to measure the thickness of the tubing and everything was great untill he got to the front down bars thru the dash. They came up .010 to thin on the material. He said he can't pass it like that and I have to replace those 2 bars. So I guess it's still an easy fix but it pisses me off that I ordered a certain thickness material and got something else. Needless to say I will measure every tube twice before it gets welded on any cage I do from here on out. 
I will replace those 2 bars and take it back for him to check and cert. then it will be good for 8.50's and 180 mph. 
ok now some good things from the day. I finally made the trip to jersey to pick up a set of slicks I have been trying to get for a month now. bogart flystars 5x100 15x10 rear rim with a 26X10X15. and a 15x4.5 set of skinny's for the front with some 25x4.5x15. Light weight, good looks and some serious traction.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I want to see those Bogarts on the car, now! 
Cooling system looks nice, I likey.








And I was being funny about the chute. 12 ft wide is good from from 200-300mph and a 10 ft wide is good only up to 200mph.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Ohh I will definitly be putting them on first thing in the morning. That is for sure. 
Ahhh I didn't really research the chutes yet. that went way over my head. haha I got the ok on how I wanna mount the chut and make it removable. And I also picked up a 2010 rulebook so I'm not in the dark anymore.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

sweet !!!


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss) (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_So I would like to know why everytime I plan on taking the car somewhere it freeking rains?








Finally got my clutch today and I freakin love it. I can't wait to see how it works.
competition twin disk all redone with new custom disks and floaters. 
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

that looks like pure sex!! haha!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss) (XXX008XXX)*

ohh you know it buddy. he had the other one with him to he showed me it. lol. Sorry I couldn't stop by In just barely made it to maple grove with 5 min to spare.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally more sexy pictures.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

man, I'd love to do this to my mk3 gti


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss) (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_ohh you know it buddy. he had the other one with him to he showed me it. lol. Sorry I couldn't stop by In just barely made it to maple grove with 5 min to spare. 

its cool bro. how did that clutch look compared to this one? should be the same just more used







i will see you soon eventually.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss) (XXX008XXX)*

yeah the clutch was more used for sure. had some hot spots on the flywheel but I'm sure it would still work the same. way happier I went with the one I did.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss) (misc.motorsports)*

sittin purdy. haha the rear needs raised up about and inch and a half. And I definitly need to work out something with longer studs.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss) (misc.motorsports)*

Wow this thing is gonna be SO bad. Hope to see it around! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

stupid servers not letting me see pictures...I guess I have to look at it 2nite. oh, and email me pics of my car pleeeeease!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*

well the wifey wanted another rado so here's the one I picked up. decent smack on the right front but I have most of the stuff to fix it. I should have it ready for her to drive to waterfest when she is home on vacation
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

speechless


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
finally picked up my block off plates for the oil cooler and coolant housing. I installed all the sensor fittings and oil fittings. Everything fits up nice and should work out good.

Why didnt you put a check valve in there?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: mid engine VRT A2 gti (Issam Abed)*

i've got so many new ideas 
Awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Bogarts look tits! Rears seem to come real close to the wheel wells. Any concern with tire growth or suspension compression upon launching?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Bogarts look tits! Rears seem to come real close to the wheel wells. Any concern with tire growth or suspension compression upon launching? 

I have the a-arms right about level so I guess I will have some more trimming to do on the fender wells. I don't really wanna raise it any.

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Why didnt you put a check valve in there?

Not sure what you mean? In the oil system? could you please explain some. If I need one I would like to get it now before going any further.


_Quote, originally posted by *GT42R32deepblue* »_speechless

Thought the same thing while staring at your engine bay of the R for hours










Put the kill switch and charging terminals in the back tonight.
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 10:38 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## whyhellovr (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>

_Modified by misc.motorsports at 10:38 PM 4-3-2010_


hmmmm theres a new way to roll fenders, however i think they went the wrong way, can i have it? i mean when your done with it?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (whyhellovr)*

haha that gave me a good chuckle this morning thank you.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

i now have this in my favorites. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

I trimmed the rear arches up a little more today. I have about an inch of clearance now and I still need to raise the rear aabout an inch to make it sit level. 
<center>
<br /><br />
</center>
I made the traction bars today. I cut the one too short so I have to go get another piece of tubing tomorrow. And my tig welding steel is getting a little better.
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

where are you gonna race this thing


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (tscbmxer92)*

numidia, beaver springs and maybe on a rare occasion maple grove and englishtown. I like my smal local tracks. They are close, fun, you get alot of passes and it's always a good time cooking out and drinking some beers.







I'm not a big fan of driving 2 1/2 hours going thru a whole bunch of bull**** to tech in and then only get 3 or 4 runs all night.


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_They are close, fun, you get alot of passes and it's always a good time cooking out and drinking some beers.









haha...getting that bar to open at 10am cuz the track was closed for wind conditions. gotta love small towns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*

haha yeah man!! they see more than 3 people at once and they bend over backwards to make you happy. That was a good day. I can't wait for this summers races.


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

rub it in why don't you!! project money pit better be done for WF. and if I don't make it home in time, you WILL be taking it to Friday Night drags the next weekend.


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*

VERY VERY cool. I do worry for your gearbox though, if you get the traction I think you will, I fear it will rip in two


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

soooo how pissed would you be if I told you that I sent you a parts list? not pissed? good. check your email


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (DsickUsixB)*

not to pissed at all considering the car already has half the parts on it.







I just need coilovers. and a carbon fiber hood and I think you'll love it.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice build, with a lot of nice parts. But please raise the rollcage about 5 cm!


----------



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (blue98jettavr6)*

watching this!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_
Not sure what you mean? In the oil system? could you please explain some. If I need one I would like to get it now before going any further.


Take a picture of the back of your STOCK OEM housing.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

ok looked at the back of my stock oem housing and everything is straight thru design. I am sure everything will be ok with it. 

I haven't gotten much done on the car lately. I need to take a little break and save up some more money. haha


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Take a picture of the back of your STOCK OEM housing.

stop bothering him issam you terrorist!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
stop bothering him issam you terrorist!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Is that my burfday gift to you?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Is that my burfday gift to you?
















hahahaha


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

hey it's my burfday this month too. I'm not sure I want a gift from you two tho. hahaha


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_hey it's my burfday this month too. I'm not sure I want a gift from you two tho. hahaha

hey i been sending lots of presents your way lol


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

haha true true. happy burfday me!!


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_haha true true. happy burfday me!!

happy BUUUURFDEEER


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

you should sell your stage 3 axels and buy my stage 5s. ill hook you up with a sick deal


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

I would love to but then I would have to switch back to 4 lug and not use my wheels.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

i actually have 10 wheel studs just re drill the hub


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_hey it's my burfday this month too. I'm not sure I want a gift from you two tho. hahaha

Trust me.
you want a gift from me.
you do NOT want a gift from Palumbo aka captain cummaster


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I'll remember to wear my protective clothing when I go over there then. lol


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

how's this goin man?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Agent_1)*

I'm taking a break from the car for a couple weeks. I have a couple side jobs I need to get finished and build the funds back up. 
I am gathering all the parts for the wheelie bars and parachute now, so when I start working on it again I can finish those up and take the car back to get the cage certified. 
I would really like to have the car done to be able to make a pass at waterfest but we'll see what happens.


----------



## DsickUsixB (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

ugh- i'm gonna feel bad if this isn't finished for WF cuz of the corrado. not bad enough to tell you not to have the corrado ready tho


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_I'm taking a break from the car for a couple weeks. I have a couple side jobs I need to get finished and build the funds back up. 
I am gathering all the parts for the wheelie bars and parachute now, so when I start working on it again I can finish those up and take the car back to get the cage certified. 
I would really like to have the car done to be able to make a pass at waterfest but we'll see what happens.

BLA


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

I hear ya. you could come down and work on it while I take a break.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

This is pretty amazing..... awesome job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_well the wifey wanted another rado so here's the one I picked up. decent smack on the right front but I have most of the stuff to fix it. I should have it ready for her to drive to waterfest when she is home on vacation
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, you got my old next door neighbors corrado!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4574843
dude, we put SOOO much work into that car, and BAM, some lady smashes into the side of it. they totaled it and my buddy was in tears cause he wanted to keep the car, but they took it, and wouldn't let him even see it. it was SOOO shady how they went about the insurance claim. you have one hell of a car there bro, take good care of her. 
oh, and you should post pix of the motor, cause all of the polished parts etc are super dope/clean.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

we still have the Moda R6's from the car for sale if you want them. they are pictured in the link i poster.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

might be interested in the wheels. I sent a pm.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

i've been following your thread from the beginning and very impressed with your work and love checking on updates...i was curious though to what your plan is for the trans/axles, those are some pretty big slicks on the back and the O2A isn't very strong, i know your using a spool, but what axles are u going to go with? why not just O2M swap and not have to worry about trans issues?
btw im not downing any of your work cuz its incredible i was curious if u took the O2A's weakness into consideration..great good, looking foward to when its finished reguardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

I have a set of dss stage 3 axles now but I am trying to sell them to get a set of stage 5's. as for the tranny it will definitly be the week link. I plan on doing a gear set sometime. I'm not sure if the funds will allow it this year or not. The guy I got the slicks from was having traction issues with the 26x8's so he went with these 26x10's. he said he got plenty of traction with tthe new tires but also destroyed his tranny. I have a pile of spare trannies sitting in the corner for now till I figure something out. and at least I will get good at building trannies. hahaa


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

Forgot about this build for a bit. Glad to see it's still coming along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoffmanvr6 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

looking sick, i wish i could get the time to do something so awesome. haha
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (hoffmanvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (NeverEnding...) (misc.motorsports)*

update?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (NeverEnding...) (NeverEnding...)*

working on my buddies corrado doing a full engine rebuild and obd2 swap. then I have to help get another car ready for pinks all out at maple grove.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (NeverEnding...) (misc.motorsports)*

pm me I forgot what you needed from my corrado.I need you to make the sri for my mk3 jetta.Lmk if you could pick it up.


----------



## S3.Steve (Feb 23, 2010)

what a great build..well done...


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (NeverEnding...) (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_update?

^X2?!?!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (NeverEnding...) (Murdoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murdoch* »_
^X2?!?!

X3.... ME WANT PROGRESS!


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...putting this back on my subscribed....


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

wow what the heck happened with vortex. haha I don't know so far I like the changes. We'll see how all this pans out. I should be able to start working on my car again next week so I will post some updates


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

This new vortex is bunk! On another note, are there at least any updates on the other cars you are working on? Hah


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome project with great attention to detail. And your weldingskills look great! 

Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

not an updat with the cars but one with the garage. I just bought an old skid loader and started getting ready to level everything out and pour the concrete for the new addition to the garage. I probably won't get to building the new garage this year but at least the cement will be done.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

That's sweet. What kind of permit process will you have to go through to build this? And what are the plans/ dimensions for the garage?


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Man... the things you could destroy with that skidloader! Awesome!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

RipCity Euros said:


> That's sweet. What kind of permit process will you have to go through to build this? And what are the plans/ dimensions for the garage?


 Well I actually got lucky. about 6 years before I bought the house there used to be 2 old garages there. they tore them both down and only rebuilt the one that you see now. So because I am just rebuilding an existing structure i have no inspections or anything, I can just build it how I want. For the permit I just took in an arial photo of the property and a blueprint from years ago showing that the garage was there and they gave me the permit for $20 bucks. As far as the size the garage that is there now is a 16X16 and I am just adding 20ft onto it. so when finished it wil be a 16X36.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

updates?


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

cant wait to see this car done


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy crapola, sic build man.
i dunno how I havent discovered this thread before.
Keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

any updates bro ?


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

Sick!!


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## kg'svwmk3 (Oct 13, 2009)

Gotta let us know when this baby will be running at waterfest! hopefully it'll be done by then! Awesome build by the way


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

what happened? lost your internet because of that garage build (yes Im hatin'!)??? lol 
Glad to see doing well in this economy and building instead of losing. Great build and I am taking notes.
Since you do side work, I might have to find you one of these days and get you to make me a short runners like you did for you buddy. You are talented fabricator. Man, I would love to grab a stool and take up space in your garage.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

any updates on this? its been a while


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

eace:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

nice project.Mine rwd is almost finnish since i started oct last year.keep p the progress


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*I'm back*

:laugh: bwahahaha


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

w00t, post update pix!


----------



## Corn_Nuts (Mar 18, 2010)

I am truly amazed...this build rocks

my first time seeing this and I'm addicted...pls more pics


----------



## luckypenney (Nov 29, 2010)

Corn_Nuts said:


> I am truly amazed...this build rocks
> 
> my first time seeing this and I'm addicted...pls more pics


 What he said:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

misc.motorsports said:


> :laugh: bwahahaha


 Finish it!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I just saw this thread. All i can say is wow. 
My first VW was a Montana Green GTI 16V 2.0L. That spoiler in the back, it's an ABT one. I know it because I used to have one. 
GREAT BUILD btw :thumbup:


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Finish it!


 I know paul. Trust me I know. This last year has sucked and I had to put the car on hold. I am finally getting back on track and have time to work on it.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

well I dont have the garage finished at my house yet. The concrete got poured for it and it kinda became our off street parking now. I found a decent garage to rent in town. (which is very hard to do) We built a new loft for storage space, rann all new electric, and finally got a lift installed. Now I can get back to work and not have to try and put the engine thru the hatch anymore. I will be hitting her hard in the next month or two to try and get it running and tuned. 

here are some pics for now.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

holy sh_t I could live there! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Word. I still have that pan for the other thing if you need it.


----------



## xfrail (Mar 26, 2009)

obdONE said:


> holy sh_t I could live there! :thumbup::thumbup:


 hell yea. i'd never leave :laugh: 

:heart: the build


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

very nice! 
What class will you be racing in. And do you have a VBOX? when your finished i would be glad to share some TT Lambo vbn files with you to see where you sit.eace:


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Word. I still have that pan for the other thing if you need it.


 thanks for the offer but these side projects are whats killing my car. I need to stop buying them and just finish what I have. 


I have the audi coupe quattro and the vw thing that Im gonna put up for sale soon so they aren't there to tempt me.  



snobum said:


> very nice!
> What class will you be racing in. And do you have a VBOX? when your finished i would be glad to share some TT Lambo vbn files with you to see where you sit.eace:


 I am building it just for fun. I dont really plan on running in any classes. And I have no idea what a VBOX is?


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

misc.motorsports said:


> thanks for the offer but these side projects are whats killing my car. I need to stop buying them and just finish what I have.
> 
> 
> I have the audi coupe quattro and the vw thing that Im gonna put up for sale soon so they aren't there to tempt me.
> ...


 this is a vbox its a toy that i most certainly think you will enjoy. 

http://www.velocitybox.co.uk/index.php/en/products/gps-data-loggers/52-vbox-mini.html


----------



## GuamG60 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is an awesome thread, subscribed. Somebody on a Subaru forum installed a WRX engine and drivetrain on a Nissan hardbody truck and I thought that was rad but this tops it all.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

Ordered the rest of the parts to finish my brakes, some widend steel wheels and street tires. Also finally broke down and ordered a tubing bender and notcher to redo the cage in chromoly and make it sit higher. gonna order the parachute and stuff for the wheelie bars tomorrow.


----------



## Corn_Nuts (Mar 18, 2010)

Can we please get more pics?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

The tubing bender and notcher for the cage came today. I assembled everything and played with it alittle. seems VERY heavy duty. I cant wait to try it out. 


























And picked up my steel wheels for my street tires. 15x9" should work good for my mickey thompson street radials.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Did you ever get a chance to check out the vbox link?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i looked at it breifly. it doesnt really seem like anything I would ever use tho.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

misc.motorsports said:


> yeah i looked at it breifly. it doesnt really seem like anything I would ever use tho.


its something you would use more than you think the drift box is something most drag racers use to compare times and work with consistancy's vs paper print out from the track. it will show you everything g's 1/4 mile 1/2 mile mph distance etc.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

thats to much fancy stuff for me. I like it old school. what works ,works and what doesnt, doesnt.
All I care about is making sure the engine is running properly and I have that taken care of.


----------



## Corn_Nuts (Mar 18, 2010)

misc.motorsports said:


> thats to much fancy stuff for me. I like it old school. what works ,works and what doesnt, doesnt.
> All I care about is making sure the engine is running properly and I have that taken care of.


may we please have some new pictures of the engine and car


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

Im in kentucky for the next week and a half for annual training. As soon as I get back and start on the new cage I will post more pics of everything


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

finally got my street tires. MT ET street radials. 26X11X15 almost identical in size to the slick. Got them all mounted up and balanced. 


























also picked up the rest of my calipers and parts for the brakes..


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

Also got my new ECU from kevin. I would love to keep the megasquirt on it and learn how to tune it myself but because of how long the car has been down I just wanna get it up and running safely and with decent power. Kevin is close and has been a big help so it works out well for me.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

updates?


----------



## Snowman46919 (Mar 31, 2009)

some really good builds going in to old shells here on the vortex, it is keeping me from my responsibilites :thumbup:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks great, nice to see that you are still moving forward with the project. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Part out.*

Parting this out if anybody wants anything let me know 717-926-8918.


----------

